# Telefonata all'amante



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino. 
Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò? 
Io non ci arrivo.


----------



## Old maury (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino.
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.


 Sarà forse frutto di rabbia? Un forse modo per mettere in evidenza la consapevolezza?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino.
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.


Scusa, la telefonata del tradito è un gesto grottesco e meschino, e invece scoparsi il marito di lei come lo possiamo definire?
E soprattutto la reazione tua e delle tue amiche che ridete della sofferenza di una donna tradita - per l'appunto - non è un gesto grottesco e meschino?
Scoprendomi tradita non mi passerebbe per l'anticamera del cervello di telefonare all'amante, piuttosto mi farei impalare da qualche parte, ma ciò non significa questa DEBBA ESSERE la reazione. Tra l'altro  non riuscirei neanche a ridere della sofferenza che una donna mi dimostra e, che mi piaccia o no, mi sono resa partecipe a generare... ma anche in questo caso, c'è chi la prende diversamente


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino.
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.









Ti immaginavo piu' sensibile ... sbaglio sempre ahime'.​


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Novembre 2008)

la gelosia e il dolore cieco fanno fare cose che normalmente nessuno farebbe.. vedi i delitti passionali, per esempio (esempio estremo)
anche innamorarsi perdutamente fa fare cose che a ripensarci sembrano talmente assurde da chiederci se non fosse un altro a farle al posto nostro.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusa, la telefonata del tradito è un gesto grottesco e meschino, e invece scoparsi il marito di lei come lo possiamo definire?
> E soprattutto la reazione tua e delle tue amiche che ridete della sofferenza di una donna tradita - per l'appunto - non è un gesto grottesco e meschino?
> Scoprendomi tradita non mi passerebbe per l'anticamera del cervello di telefonare all'amante, piuttosto mi farei impalare da qualche parte. Così come non riuscirei a ridere della sofferenza che una donna mi dimostra e, che mi piaccia o no, mi sono resa partecipe a generare


quoto il mio amore e rimango sempre più basita dall'insensibilità e dal cinismo di certa gente.
Ricordarsi sempre che la ruota giraaaaaaaaaaaaa, oggi a me domani a te


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Io*

Io ho una mia teoria....Chi viene tradito usa questi mezzucci è perchè fondamentalmente non ha le palle per prendersela con il proprio patner...perchè è lui il traditore....non un estraneo che neanche ci conosce....questione di carattere!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto *grottesco e meschino. *
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.


 due aggettivi perfetti che rimanderei sicuramene al mittente.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti immaginavo piu' sensibile ... sbaglio sempre ahime'.​


lo sbaglio è sempre contendersi l'uomo, cosa che è quasi sempre il motivo per cui moglie e amante si telefonano.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho una mia teoria....Chi viene tradito usa questi mezzucci è perchè fondamentalmente non ha le palle per prendersela con il proprio patner...perchè è lui il traditore....non un estraneo che neanche ci conosce....questione di carattere!!!


effettivamente viene spontaneo prendersela con l'amante più che col partner..
io darei una sistemata  ad entrambi però


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino.
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.


Me lo domando pure io. La rabbia, l'orgoglio, il credere che la colpa stia tutta FUORI dalla coppia, e non dentro. Più facile.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo sbaglio è sempre contendersi l'uomo, cosa che è quasi sempre il motivo per cui moglie e amante si telefonano.


 hai ragione. è con lui che vanno fatti i conti


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Anna*

COntendersi uno..che ha scelto un'altra....insomma folle!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto il mio amore e rimango *sempre più basita dall'insensibilità e dal cinismo di certa gente.*
> Ricordarsi sempre che la ruota giraaaaaaaaaaaaa, oggi a me domani a te


idem. devo ammettere che mi sono caduti i coglioni per terra leggendo il post di belle.

mio amor correggi il quote che avevo lasciato un pensiero a metà?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusa, la telefonata del tradito è un gesto grottesco e meschino, e invece scoparsi il marito di lei come lo possiamo definire?
> E soprattutto la reazione tua e delle tue amiche che ridete della sofferenza di una donna tradita - per l'appunto - non è un gesto grottesco e meschino?
> Scoprendomi tradita non mi passerebbe per l'anticamera del cervello di telefonare all'amante, piuttosto mi farei impalare da qualche parte, ma ciò non significa questa DEBBA ESSERE la reazione. Tra l'altro non riuscirei neanche a ridere della sofferenza che una donna mi dimostra e, che mi piaccia o no, mi sono resa partecipe a generare... ma anche in questo caso, c'è chi la prende diversamente


 
Donna...e dopo questo post non puoi che essere tu la Madonna....






non lo faccio più....


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*.....*

Io m'incazzerei solo con la mia patner che c'entra un estraneo?LA poco di buono è lei.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> idem. devo ammettere che mi sono caduti i coglioni per terra leggendo il post di belle.
> 
> mio amor correggi il quote che avevo lasciato un pensiero a metà?


No.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo sbaglio è sempre contendersi l'uomo, cosa che è quasi sempre il motivo per cui moglie e amante si telefonano.


Esatto. Per me stanno sullo stesso piano. Chiunque faccia cose del genere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho una mia teoria....Chi viene tradito usa questi mezzucci è perchè fondamentalmente non ha le palle per prendersela con il proprio patner...perchè è lui il traditore....non un estraneo che neanche ci conosce....questione di carattere!!!


forse è proprio un modo per "scagionare" il traditore.
"se non ci fosse stata quella ******* non mi avrebbe tradito" è il pensiero medio, assieme a "lui è uno ******* ma lei gliel'ha sbattuta in faccia, l'ha provocato" e le varie cagate.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io m'incazzerei solo con la mia patner che c'entra un estraneo?LA poco di buono è lei.....!!


se l'estraneo sa che l'uomo è impegnato è un bastardo a buttarsi nella relazione.
Colpa anche sua. Minore ma c'è


----------



## ranatan (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente viene spontaneo prendersela con l'amante più che col partner..
> io darei una sistemata ad entrambi però


Idem. Prima di tutto con lui.
Poi, però, se casualmente mi arrivasse a tiro anche lei...una bella pedata nel culo non gliela toglierebbe nessuno!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> No.


quant'è vero iddio stanotte non ti lascio dormire


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Emma*

Siam circondati da persone ipersensibili.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  L'ammetto ho sbagliato anche io...ora capisco....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Idem. Prima di tutto con lui.
> Poi, però, se casualmente mi arrivasse a tiro anche lei...una bella pedata nel culo non gliela toglierebbe nessuno!


donna....


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo sbaglio è sempre *contendersi l'uomo,* cosa che è quasi sempre il motivo per cui moglie e amante si telefonano.


Non sempre e' cosi.

Mi ha dato fastidio che un gruppo di donne/femmine si ride alla spalle di un'altra donna/femmina, non sta bene.


Ecco, questo, un uomo/maschio non lo avrebbe fatto ... mi capisci Anna?


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> COntendersi uno..che ha scelto un'altra....insomma folle!!!


e LUi sta lì nel mezzo e se la gode a vedere due donne che si scannano per averlo..


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quant'è vero iddio stanotte non ti lascio dormire


sarò tutta tua...tanto domai la tac è alle 10,30


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Idem. Prima di tutto con lui.
> Poi, però, se casualmente mi arrivasse a tiro anche lei...*una bella pedata nel culo* non gliela toglierebbe nessuno!


sui denti ... così prima di ridere del dolore altrui ci pensa un attimo


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sempre e' cosi.
> 
> Mi ha dato fastidio che un gruppo di donne/femmine si ride alla spalle di un'altra donna/femmina, non sta bene.
> 
> ...


Non ne sarei così sicura Marì...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sui denti ... così prima di ridere del dolore altrui ci pensa un attimo


uomo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarò tutta tua...tanto domai la tac è alle 10,30


 
quindi sarò la sola pirla a dormire poco anche stanotte?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*

Ti quoto....!Fra uomini c'è cameratismo....!!!Fra donne solo invidia e cattiveria vero vero!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

lontane dagli uomi impegnati e si evita il problema che a nostra volta non vorremmo mai avere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sui denti ... così prima di ridere del dolore altrui ci pensa un attimo


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi sarò la sola pirla a dormire poco anche stanotte?


non l'ho capita


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Anna*

Si ma le stupide son le donne...ti scanni per chi?


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sempre e' cosi.
> 
> Mi ha dato fastidio che un gruppo di donne/femmine si ride alla spalle di un'altra donna/femmina, non sta bene.
> 
> ...


mah, sul fatto che un uomo non lo avrebbe fatto non sono così sicura...
in ogni caso sarebbe buona norma che certe faccende non facessero il giro del quartiere ma restassero private.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti immaginavo piu' sensibile ... sbaglio sempre ahime'.​



Mah guarda mentre io con il fegato amaro ( da vera innamorata) paravo il cxxo a lui, la signorina non diceva " io lo amo " piuttosto "io ci tengo alle mie cose, si tolga di torno".
Il tutto dopo aver trovato una mattina 28 telefonate di costei che invece di affrontare lui gli aveva nascosto anche il suo gesto, fingendo che tutto era normale.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lontane dagli uomi impegnati e si evita il problema che a nostra volta non vorremmo mai avere.


alcuni bastardi non lo dicono che sono impegnati


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi sarò la sola pirla a dormire poco anche stanotte?


 la sera leoni e la mattina coglioni esimia?


----------



## ranatan (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sui denti ... così prima di ridere del dolore altrui ci pensa un attimo


Giusto!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah, sul fatto che un uomo non lo avrebbe fatto non sono così sicura...
> in ogni caso sarebbe buona norma che certe faccende non facessero il giro del quartiere ma restassero private.


Ero in facoltà! Dopo 28 telefonate dovetti rispondere.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mah guarda mentre io con il fegato amaro ( da vera innamorata) paravo il cxxo a lui, la signorina non diceva " io lo amo " piuttosto "io ci tengo alle mie cose, si tolga di torno".
> Il tutto dopo aver trovato una mattina 28 telefonate di costei che invece di affrontare lui gli aveva nascosto anche il suo gesto, fingendo che tutto era normale.


e la tradita deve mettersi a spiegare a te, amante, i suoi sentimenti per il partner??
ripigliati e ,ripeto, augurati non ti succeda


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alcuni bastardi non lo dicono che sono impegnati


 tutto può capitare.una volta


----------



## ranatan (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alcuni bastardi non lo dicono che sono impegnati


Bastardi al cubo!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Si*

Trovo poco dignitose che una tradita debba telefonare all'amante per dirgli cosa?Ma dai un calcio nelle gonadi a tuo marito....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma le stupide son le donne...ti scanni per chi?


in effetti la cosa migliore è dire se vuoi andare vai. tanto non vanno e non serve nemmeno fare telefonate.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non l'ho capita


 
se la tac è tardi ti puoi svegliare tardi, stordita.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e la tradita deve mettersi a spiegare a te, amante, i suoi sentimenti per il partner??
> ripigliati e ,ripeto, augurati non ti succeda



Finchè il cervello non mi abbandona non mi metto a telefonare alla gente. 
Perchè magari ti intimorisco pure, ma dopo un mese lui già sta con un'altra bel modo di risolvere i problemi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Donna..*.e dopo questo post non puoi che essere tu la Madonna.*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo poco dignitose che una tradita debba telefonare all'amante per dirgli cosa?Ma dai un calcio nelle gonadi a tuo marito....!!!



E' questo il nocciolo. Fortuna che qualcuno mi capisce.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mah guarda mentre io con il fegato amaro ( da vera innamorata) paravo il cxxo a lui, la signorina non diceva " io lo amo " piuttosto "io ci tengo alle mie cose, si tolga di torno".
> Il tutto dopo aver trovato una mattina 28 telefonate di costei che invece di affrontare lui gli aveva nascosto anche il suo gesto, fingendo che tutto era normale.


Questo non ti autorizza a deridere *lei* con le tue amiche, son cose troppo private/personali.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Finchè il cervello non mi abbandona non mi metto a telefonare alla gente.
> Perchè magari ti intimorisco pure, ma dopo un mese lui già sta con un'altra bel modo di risolvere i problemi.


non sto certo dicendo che sia una soluzione ma che ,come sfogo, una bella pedata in culo a chi mi ha messo in questa situazione (dopo il mio partner) sia salutare è indubbio.
E poi se ci hai tanto riso su con le amiche direi che non ti sei tanto intimorita


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti quoto....!Fra uomini c'è cameratismo....!!!Fra donne solo invidia e cattiveria vero vero!!!




*SI!*​


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Anna*

Non direi....la cosa migliore è:Ora caro fuori di casa e vedi di non tornare con me hai chiuso...e ricordati...fingevo quando godevo...ho sempre finto!Questo ci vuole!!!


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo non ti autorizza a deridere *lei* con le tue amiche, son cose troppo private/personali.


Marì io a queste cose non ci credo... non è derisione di una persona ma dell'atto in sè. Non esageriamo eh...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Belle...*

Per fortuna qualcuna dice che capisco.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mah guarda mentre io con il fegato amaro ( da vera innamorata) paravo il cxxo a lui, la signorina non diceva " io lo amo " piuttosto "io ci tengo alle mie cose, si tolga di torno".
> Il tutto dopo aver trovato una mattina 28 telefonate di costei che invece di affrontare lui gli aveva nascosto anche il suo gesto, fingendo che tutto era normale.





belledejour ha detto:


> Finchè il cervello non mi abbandona non mi metto a telefonare alla gente.
> Perchè magari ti intimorisco pure, ma dopo un mese lui già sta con un'altra bel modo di risolvere i problemi.


 
insomma, diciamola tutta: la colpa è di questa stronza della moglie.
comunque hai ragione tu, povera vittima di telefonate continue.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

comunque, io sarò di vecchio stampo ma che l'amante si permetta pure di criticare un'umana reazione della tradita  , sia pure inutile e infantile , mi fa veramente cagare.

Poi, regolina: se un uomo tradisce la moglie non vedo perchè non dovrebbe tradire l'amante


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Non credo che dia colpa alla moglie....angelo...però è poco dignitoso telefonare all'amante!!tutto qui!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo poco dignitose che una tradita debba telefonare all'amante per dirgli cosa?Ma dai *un calcio nelle gonadi a tuo marito....!!!*


Trovo giusto anche questo.


Ma beffeggiare di lei, NO!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Donna...e dopo questo post *non puoi che essere tu la Madonna....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


emma!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E' questo il nocciolo. Fortuna che qualcuno mi capisce.


 
guarda che gli specchi sono scivolosi.
il nocciolo non è questo. il nocciolo è che tu ti permetti di deridere una persona che sta male ANCHE a causa tua, che si è calata le braghe e ti ha palesato la sua sofferenza, non curante del fatto che stesse calpestando il suo orgoglio.
e in tutto questo chi è la vittima? tu, perché hai ricevuto tante telefonate mentre eri in facoltà? o tu perché eri innamorata del marito? ma ti leggi?
sei patetica.


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

il tradito ha più diritto sicuramente dell'amante ferito che per vendetta fa scoprire tutto al tradito...........

il tradito è senza colpe....sempre.


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Scusa, la telefonata del tradito è un gesto grottesco e meschino, e invece scoparsi il marito di lei come lo possiamo definire?
> E soprattutto la reazione tua e delle tue amiche che ridete della sofferenza di una donna tradita - per l'appunto - non è un gesto grottesco e meschino?
> Scoprendomi tradita non mi passerebbe per l'anticamera del cervello di telefonare all'amante, piuttosto mi farei impalare da qualche parte, ma ciò non significa questa DEBBA ESSERE la reazione. Tra l'altro  non riuscirei neanche a ridere della sofferenza che una donna mi dimostra e, che mi piaccia o no, mi sono resa partecipe a generare... ma anche in questo caso, c'è chi la prende diversamente


Scusa gemellina...io arrivo sempre tardi a commentare alcuni thread.....però la mia su questo devo dirla.

Si, che nn è giusto magari riderne...però è anche vero che a volte le tradite nn si presentano con l'umiltà di donne sofferenti....Ma anzi, con la presunzione di essere _uniche, sole...che tanto il marito torna sempre da loro, che tu amante sei una ******* che gliel'ha tolta dai pantaloni e loro(i mariti) delle povere vittime!!!!

_Insomma, fino a prova contraria io devo vedermela con mio marito, mica con l'amante che con me nn ha nulla da spartire!!!

Aprire gli occhi no?!?


----------



## ranatan (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo che dia colpa alla moglie....angelo...però è poco dignitoso telefonare all'amante!!tutto qui!!


Nel tradimento è tutto poco dignitoso. Più che altro telefonare all'amante è umiliante, perchè si dà troppa importanza e responsabilità all'altro attore (amante). 
ma in quei momenti si può perdere la lucidità necessaria...


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo che dia colpa alla moglie....angelo...però è poco dignitoso telefonare all'amante!!tutto qui!!


 certo.
ma è ancora meno dignitoso farsi spavaldamente beffe di una persona che comunque  ha solo subito un torto 
c'è poco da ridere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque, io sarò di vecchio stampo ma che *l'amante si permetta pure di criticare un'umana reazione della tradita , sia pure inutile e infantile , mi fa veramente cagare.*
> 
> Poi, regolina: se un uomo tradisce la moglie non vedo perchè non dovrebbe tradire l'amante


e poi mi chiedono perché ti amo


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Angelo sta male a causa del marito punto!E sinceramente anche io non capisco cosa c'entri l'amante che è un estranea!Poi se vogliam discutere l'etica comportamentale dell'amante ti dò ragione...ma separiamo le due cose!!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lontane dagli uomi impegnati e si evita il problema che a nostra volta non vorremmo mai avere.


anche questo è vero.
ma non sempre fattibile.
ti innamori di un uomo,  lo vedi come l'uomo più amabile del mondo e scopri che è sposato.
non lo so.
certo, se succedesse a me mi incazzerei troppo
alla fine son sempre gli uomini le teste di minchia


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Scusa gemellina...io arrivo sempre tardi a commentare alcuni thread.....però la mia su questo devo dirla.
> 
> Si, che nn è giusto magari riderne...però è anche vero che a volte le tradite nn si presentano con l'umiltà di donne sofferenti....Ma anzi, con la presunzione di essere _uniche, sole...che tanto il marito torna sempre da loro, che tu amante sei una ******* che gliel'ha tolta dai pantaloni e loro(i mariti) delle povere vittime!!!!
> 
> ...


ripeto confu, ti è mai capitato di essere tradita??
sei stata  così razionale e logica da prendertela solo con chi ti ha tradito??
se le cose non si sono vissute evitiamo di parlarne no??


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che gli specchi sono scivolosi.
> il nocciolo non è questo. il nocciolo è che tu ti permetti di deridere una persona che sta male ANCHE a causa tua, che si è calata le braghe e ti ha palesato la sua sofferenza, non curante del fatto che stesse calpestando il suo orgoglio.
> e in tutto questo chi è la vittima? tu, perché hai ricevuto tante telefonate mentre eri in facoltà? o tu perché eri innamorata del marito? ma ti leggi?
> sei patetica.


Guarda se tradissi mio marito e questo si permettesse di telefonare al mio amante col cavolo che desisto. Anzi, magari lo farei appositamente... Uè non è che è sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero.


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Angelo sta male a causa del marito punto!E sinceramente anche io non capisco cosa c'entri l'amante *che è un estranea*!Poi se vogliam discutere l'etica comportamentale dell'amante ti dò ragione...ma separiamo le due cose!!


*era *un'estranea finchè non si è messa a trombare allegramente con l'altrui partner ....


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì io a queste cose non ci credo... non è derisione di una persona ma dell'atto in sè. Non esageriamo eh...



Ognuno e' norma di se stesso, e' li la differenza ... io non esagero, chiarisco/presiso.


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche questo è vero.
> ma non sempre fattibile.
> ti innamori di un uomo,  lo vedi come l'uomo più amabile del mondo e scopri che è sposato.
> non lo so.
> ...



e te pareva...ci sono anche certe donne che davvero lasciano interdetti


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Minerva*

Certo ma il torto enorme è del marito....l'amante non deve esser valvola di sfogo...!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Scusa gemellina...io arrivo sempre tardi a commentare alcuni thread.....però la mia su questo devo dirla.
> 
> Si, che nn è giusto magari riderne...però è anche vero che a volte le tradite nn si presentano con l'umiltà di donne sofferenti....Ma anzi, con
> Aprire gli occhi no?!?


 la presunzione di essere _uniche, sole...che tanto il marito torna sempre da loro, che tu amante sei una ******* che gliel'ha tolta dai pantaloni e loro(i mariti) delle povere vittime!!!!_

Insomma, fino a prova contraria io devo vedermela con mio marito, mica con l'amante che con me nn ha nulla da spartire!!!
















senti se in questa coppia c'è crisi ed esistono delle colpe da entrambi le parti  non è certo con te , amante che la si deve discutere.direi


in più gli occhi è bene aprirli sempre ....in qualsiasi ruolo


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e te pareva...ci sono anche certe donne che davvero lasciano interdetti


hai uno spirito dell'umorismo che lascia interdetti tu


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

pensate che a me capitò che l'amante mi chiamasse per rompermi i coglioni!!
ricordo ancora le mie paroline...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Toyours*

Era un estranea...e continuo a non capire perchè dover perdere la faccia è andarla anche a pregare di restituirci il marito!!Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo che dia colpa alla moglie....angelo...però è poco dignitoso telefonare all'amante!!tutto qui!!


 
oscù ovviamente ero ironica quando ho detto che è colpa della moglie.

ripeto: io non lo farei mai, darei le colpe a lui, non mi verrebbe in mente di telefonare a lei. per chiederle cosa? per sentirmi dire cosa? ciò non toglie che però non riesco a divertirmi o ad essere severa con chi quella telefonata la fa. perché comunque, è una persona che sta male. ***** rido a fare? tanto più se sta male anche per colpa o responsabilità mia.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che gli specchi sono scivolosi.
> il nocciolo non è questo. il nocciolo è che tu ti permetti di deridere una persona che sta male ANCHE a causa tua, che si è calata le braghe e ti ha palesato la sua sofferenza, non curante del fatto che stesse calpestando il suo orgoglio.
> e in tutto questo chi è la vittima? tu, perché hai ricevuto tante telefonate mentre eri in facoltà? o tu perché eri innamorata del marito? ma ti leggi?
> sei patetica.




Vedo che hai letto la stessa cosa che ho letto io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi sento meno strana


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> *era *un'estranea finchè non si è messa a trombare allegramente con l'altrui partner ....


Anche l'altrui partner ha trombato con allegria...


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda se tradissi mio marito e questo si permettesse di telefonare al mio amante col cavolo che desisto. Anzi, *magari lo farei appositamente*... Uè non è che è sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero.


... se fossi nel ruolo del marito però prendresti anche la tua bella macchinina con annesse valige e nel caso ti venisse voglia di parlarmi ... potresti poi farmi telefonare dal tuo amante ...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Emmekappa*

Brava 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ma questo fà male...e allora prendiamocela anche con l'amante!!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sto certo dicendo che sia una soluzione ma che ,come sfogo, una bella pedata in culo a chi mi ha messo in questa situazione (dopo il mio partner) sia salutare è indubbio.
> E poi se ci hai tanto riso su con le amiche direi che non ti sei tanto intimorita


Intimorita?  Per niente anzi..!


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anche l'altrui partner ha trombato con allegria...


e quindi ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda se tradissi mio marito e questo si permettesse di telefonare al mio amante col cavolo che desisto. Anzi, magari lo farei appositamente... Uè non è che è sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero.


 
scusa ma che risposta hai dato? ma cosa diavolo c'entra? e invece tu da amante con quale diritto ridi di quella che ti telefona? con quale diritto critichi e giudici?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Sbeffeggiarla non è giusto....ma asserire che ha fatto una cazzata,un gesto privo di dignità si!!!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma che risposta hai dato? ma cosa diavolo c'entra? e invece tu da amante con quale diritto ridi di quella che ti telefona? con quale diritto critichi e giudici?


quando smetteremo di prendercela con l'amante e spaccheremo il muso al traditore sarà tardi.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Intimorita?  Per niente anzi..!


e certo, eri con le tue amichette e ti sentivi molto sicura di te perchè tu lo ami mentre lei lo considera "roba sua"...

veramente patetica..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedo che hai letto la stessa cosa che ho letto io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non siamo le uniche per fortuna. anche perché è la cosa che più balza all'occhio


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ... se fossi nel ruolo del marito però prendresti anche la tua bella macchinina con annesse valige e nel caso ti venisse voglia di parlarmi ... potresti poi farmi telefonare dal tuo amante ...


Non guido...


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino.
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.


quando qualcuna ti porterà a letto l'uomo che ami capirai..e ti sentirai una merda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ... se fossi nel ruolo del marito però prendresti anche la tua bella macchinina con annesse valige e nel caso ti venisse voglia di parlarmi ... potresti poi farmi telefonare dal tuo amante ...


 
facendola salire sulla macchina senza prima averle dato un calcio in culo?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Brugola*

Uno che si fa portare a letto...non si merita l'amore di una che ama....!!


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai uno spirito dell'umorismo che lascia interdetti tu



ah era una battuta....allora rido


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non guido...


puoi sempre spingere


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno che si fa portare a letto...non si merita l'amore di una che ama....!!


 
succede troppo spesso  che una persona intelligente si innamori di un pirla, e viceversa.
ma prendersela con l'amante e non con il traditore per me è indice di ignoranza e di faccia di culo


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ripeto confu, ti è mai capitato di essere tradita??
> sei stata  così razionale e logica da prendertela solo con chi ti ha tradito??
> se le cose non si sono vissute evitiamo di parlarne no??


certo...lui ha tradito me, con la persona con cui con me aveva tradito lei...

Ed io ho scoperto il tradimento da badoo...nn so se mi spiego...entri in una chat dove una ti dà della cornuta che gli rompe i coglioni(e io nn facevo nulla, era lui che per vantarsi diceva a lei che io ne ero gelosa....e con me faceva altrettanto!)...
Io l'ho chiamata per chiarire....e abbiamo confrontato le nostre versioni...in cui si capiva chi fra noi tre fosse il paraculo...
All'inizio infatti avevamo stretto una sorta di solidarietà femminile....nonostante lei con una certa stizza dicesse: _Ecco, ora è tutto tuo!!!
_Decidemmo di lasciarlo solo....soltanto...io mantenni questa linea di condotta, lei dopo 1 mese ci tornò assieme...

Cos'avrei dovuto pensare?!? Concordo con Oscuro...poco dignitosa come donna!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> facendola salire sulla macchina senza prima averle dato un calcio in culo?


no, non sono per la violenza ... in questo caso compassione per loro e gioia per essermi liberato da una zecca ...


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> puoi sempre spingere


Esistono i taxi...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Madonna sembra che parliamo lingue diverse-.Credo che TUTTI siamo d'accordo che il primo da prendere a calci nelle gengive sia chi ci ha tradito ma se per rabbia, sfogo, frustrazione  e umana sofferenza decido di rompere un po' i coglioni anche a quella che (pur sapendo che era mio marito) se l'è preso non vedo cazz0 ci sia di strano.
A proposito belle, lo sapevi che era sposato?


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma che risposta hai dato? ma cosa diavolo c'entra? e invece tu da amante con quale diritto ridi di quella che ti telefona? con quale diritto critichi e giudici?



Ma ci rendiamo conto che in una calda mattina di giugno una mi ha chiamato e mi ha urlato in testa dicendo " IO CI TENGO ALLE MIE COSEEEEE!" senza dire niente a lui? " Ci tengo al mio uomo" sarebbe stato da donna innamorata e sofferente.


----------



## ranatan (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quando qualcuna ti porterà a letto l'uomo che ami capirai..e ti sentirai una merda


Vero!
E poi, colpa o non colpa, bisogna portare rispetto per chi soffre.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Cos'avrei dovuto pensare?!? Concordo con Oscuro*...poco dignitosa come donna*!!!


poco dignitosa è la donna che riversa tutta la sua rabbia e il suo dolore sull'altra e non sul traditore.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Brucola*

Secondo me i pirla vanno con i pirla e gli intelligenti con gli intelligenti....poi ci son i coioni e gli sprovveduti...che vanno con le altre categorie non rendendosene conto....!Per il resto la colpa è tutta del patner e non dell'amante!!!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> succede troppo spesso  che una persona intelligente si innamori di un pirla, e viceversa.
> *ma prendersela con l'amante e non con il traditore per me è indice di ignoranza e di faccia di culo*


concordo ... ma non credo che una cosa escluda l'altra ...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che in una calda mattina di giugno una mi ha chiamato e mi ha urlato in testa dicendo " IO CI TENGO ALLE MIE COSEEEEE!" senza dire niente a lui? " Ci tengo al mio uomo" sarebbe stato da donna innamorata e sofferente.












Pensare che lei stava soffrendo era troppo ? Che non aveva manco il coraggio per affrontare lui ?
No , meglio sfotterla , del resto chissenefrega  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , è stata proprio pirla


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che in una calda mattina di giugno una mi ha chiamato e mi ha urlato in testa dicendo " IO CI TENGO ALLE MIE COSEEEEE!" senza dire niente a lui? " Ci tengo al mio uomo" sarebbe stato da donna innamorata e sofferente.



fossi in te la denuncerei!! robe da matti...col caldo che faceva poi...


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Madonna sembra che parliamo lingue diverse-.Credo che TUTTI siamo d'accordo che il primo da prendere a calci nelle gengive sia chi ci ha tradito ma se per rabbia, sfogo, frustrazione  e umana sofferenza decido di rompere un po' i coglioni anche a quella che (pur sapendo che era mio marito) se l'è preso non vedo cazz0 ci sia di strano.
> A proposito belle, lo sapevi che era sposato?


No, perchè non lo è.
Lui non ha ricevuto nessun calcio, piuttosto una proposta di matrimonio.


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

si ma se l'amante ha dignità una volta scoperto ALMENO si scusa con il tradito....poi quello che viene viene...ma lo scusarsi è d'obbligo.....


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Madonna sembra che parliamo lingue diverse-.Credo che TUTTI siamo d'accordo che il primo da prendere a calci nelle gengive sia chi ci ha tradito *ma se per rabbia, sfogo, frustrazione e umana sofferenza decido di rompere un po' i coglioni anche a quella che (pur sapendo che era mio marito) se* *l'è preso non vedo cazz0 ci sia di strano.*
> A proposito belle, lo sapevi che era sposato?


ma che cagate dici?
la metà delle volte lo ******* non dice di essere sposato..oppure con la moglie ci sta ma sono secoli che non ci va a letto..oppure stiamo insieme per i figli..e tantissime altre minchiate.
le donne che se la prendono con l'amante e inconsciamente non spaccano la faccia al marito sono delle seghe


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esistono i taxi...


rischioso ... e se poi ti piace ?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Brugola*

Con tanto dolore.....quoto brugola!!


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No, perchè non lo è.
> Lui non ha ricevuto nessun calcio, piuttosto una proposta di matrimonio.



evidentemente come spesso capita al tradito gli sta bene così, l'amante conta come il 2 di picche e si deve fare i cabbasisi suoi....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

mi sono rotta


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che cagate dici?
> la metà delle volte lo ******* non dice di essere sposato..oppure con la moglie ci sta ma sono secoli che non ci va a letto..oppure stiamo insieme per i figli..e tantissime altre minchiate.
> le donne che se la prendono con l'amante e inconsciamente non spaccano la faccia al marito sono delle seghe



ste donne sono proprio teste di minchia


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sono rotta


----------



## ranatan (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che in una calda mattina di giugno una mi ha chiamato e mi ha urlato in testa dicendo " IO CI TENGO ALLE MIE COSEEEEE!" senza dire niente a lui? " Ci tengo al mio uomo" sarebbe stato da donna innamorata e sofferente.


Lei ha sbagliato a telefonarti. Ma tu sbagli a non provare la benchè minima sofferenza nel pensare a quale uragano deve esserle piombato in testa dopo che ha scoperto il tradimento di suo marito.


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> poco dignitosa è la donna che riversa tutta la sua rabbia e il suo dolore sull'altra e non sul traditore.


Poco dignitosa è una donna che prima fà scoprire alla tradita il tradimento(o viceversa l'amante che dice tutto alla moglie per farli lasciare)...vede la crisi tra i due e ci si insinua.....Invece di mollare anche lei la presa!!!

nonostante veda che dall'altro lato nn c'è un ritorno e un pentimento vero....

Più volte lui davanti a me le ha dato della ***** per averci fatto lasciare....e lei sapeva benissimo che lui voleva tornare con me(lui l'ha pregata piangendo di parlarmi)....

Dimmi tu con quale premessa torni con un uomo del genere?!? Le corna te le ha fatte e te le farà sempre!!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No, perchè non lo è.
> Lui non ha ricevuto nessun calcio, piuttosto una proposta di matrimonio.


beh avrà preso le misure e capito quale fosse la migliore ...


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lei ha sbagliato a telefonarti. Ma tu sbagli a non provare la benchè minima sofferenza nel pensare a quale uragano deve esserle piombato in testa dopo che ha scoperto il tradimento di suo marito.


dalle tempo.
putroppo è un virus che si moltiplica in fretta


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


cazz0 ,sembra che io parli cinese..
sono d'accordo con te ma il fatto che una rida per un gesto stupido di una persona che sta soffrendo anche a causa mia mi fa cagare.
vabbè


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lei ha sbagliato a telefonarti. Ma tu sbagli a non provare la benchè minima sofferenza nel pensare a quale uragano deve esserle piombato in testa dopo che ha scoperto il tradimento di suo marito.



ripeto una volta scoperti se si ha dignità ci si scusa almeno della situazione

poi si valuta il da farsi....io mi sono scusato e molto!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

COME AL SOLITO SI VA FUORI TEMA ... LA QUESTIONE ERA DERIDERE/BEFFEGGIARSI DI QUALCUNO (SENZA OMBRA DI DUBBIO HA SBAGLIATO QUELLA TRADITA, MA CHI NON HA MAI SBAGLIATO REAZIONE NEL SENTIRSI TRADITA?).


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> rischioso ... e se poi ti piace ?


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Dimmi tu con quale premessa torni con un uomo del genere?!? Le corna te le ha fatte e te le farà sempre!!!!


ma tu che cavolo ne sai di cosa lui ha vissuto con lei prima che entrassi tu?
è vomitevole secondo me questo modo di pensare.
sei tu che ti sei infilata nella storia (in generale, non tu) mica lei.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazz0 ,sembra che io parli cinese..
> sono d'accordo con te ma il fatto *che una rida per un gesto stupido di una persona che sta soffrendo anche a causa mia mi fa cagare.*
> *vabbè*


stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa asu.
lo trovo vomitevole pure io
così come trovo vomitevole prendersela col tradito e non con il traditore


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Poco dignitosa è una donna che prima fà scoprire alla tradita il tradimento(o viceversa l'amante che dice tutto alla moglie per farli lasciare)...vede la crisi tra i due e ci si insinua.....Invece di mollare anche lei la presa!!!
































   l'amante di mio marito ha fatto così.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che in una calda mattina di giugno una mi ha chiamato e mi ha urlato in testa dicendo " IO CI TENGO ALLE MIE COSEEEEE!" senza dire niente a lui? " Ci tengo al mio uomo" sarebbe stato da donna innamorata e sofferente.


 se ti fossi limitata a risponderle cose sensate tenendotele per te forse questo avrebbe anche un senso. vista l'idiozia nel  ridere della cosa non  hai attenuanti sull'immaturità dimostrata


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Infatti*

A me non sembra che si sia voluto sbeffeggiar la povera tradita....ma si è solo affermato del suo gesto privo di dignita!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

comunque... seriamente... secondo me c'è un po' di gente che dovrebbe farsi curare.
la cosa fondamentale, ossia il rispetto per gli altri, sembra veramente essere diventato un optional, e a leggere molti di questi post c'è da farsi venire la nausea.
la tradita telefona disperata all'amante, ed è una stronza. e la stronza non è l'amante che ride di lei, badate bene. è proprio la moglie, la stronza. stronza, senza dignità, ridicola, qualcos altro? ah bhè sì, pesante, fa mille telefonate quindi è molesta, ***** avesse un pregio! 

poi c'è quest'altra bella favoletta di mk: da traditrice che scopre che il marito ha telefonato al suo amante, si prende pure la ragione e per dispetto scopa ancora più allegramente con un altro. per cosa? per dispetto? perché si sa, non è tutto bianco o nero, c'è anche il grigio, e questo grigio prevede che se decido di scoparmi mezza milano e mio marito lo viene a scoprire, deve chiudere gli occhi e fare finta di niente.

ragazzi ma vi leggete?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

se poi ci sono pure le coglione che credono ancora ai vari:
siamo separati in casa
sto con lei perchè soffre se la lascio
non facciamo l'amore da mesi
resto solo per i figli...........

insomma coglioni da entrambi le parti mi  sembra...
mi fa ridere che belle ha scritto "ma io lo amo "


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ripeto una volta scoperti se si ha dignità ci si scusa almeno della situazione
> 
> poi si valuta il da farsi....io mi sono scusato e molto!


Ale ma tu sei troppo buono...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> no, non sono per la violenza ... in questo caso compassione per loro e *gioia per essermi liberato da una zecca* ...


ma sì, ovviamente esageravo volutamente col calcio in culo.

solo una zecca? sei gentile oggi


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque... seriamente... secondo me c'è un po' di gente che dovrebbe farsi curare.
> la cosa fondamentale, ossia il rispetto per gli altri, sembra veramente essere diventato un optional, e a leggere molti di questi post c'è da farsi venire la nausea.
> la tradita telefona disperata all'amante, ed è una stronza. e la stronza non è l'amante che ride di lei, badate bene. è proprio la moglie, la stronza. stronza, senza dignità, ridicola, qualcos altro? ah bhè sì, pesante, fa mille telefonate quindi è molesta, ***** avesse un pregio!
> 
> ...


No Angelo hai ragione. Vendetta e basta. Scusa ma con l'amore c'entra ben poco.


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se poi ci sono pure le coglione che credono ancora ai vari:
> siamo separati in casa
> sto con lei perchè soffre se la lascio
> non facciamo l'amore da mesi
> ...



tranquila ci sono anche i coglioni....me medesimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   a me diceva da anni!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque... seriamente... secondo me c'è un po' di gente che dovrebbe farsi curare.
> la cosa fondamentale, ossia il rispetto per gli altri, sembra veramente essere diventato un optional, e a leggere molti di questi post c'è da farsi venire la nausea.
> la tradita telefona disperata all'amante, ed è una stronza. e la stronza non è l'amante che ride di lei, badate bene. è proprio la moglie, la stronza. stronza, senza dignità, ridicola, qualcos altro? ah bhè sì, pesante, fa mille telefonate quindi è molesta, ***** avesse un pregio!
> 
> ...


ma sai, sono tanto moderni e aperti...sono così liberi ....tanto poi i risultati sono belli evidenti..


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque... seriamente... secondo me c'è un po' di gente che dovrebbe farsi curare.
> la cosa fondamentale, ossia il rispetto per gli altri, sembra veramente essere diventato un optional, e a leggere molti di questi post c'è da farsi venire la nausea.
> la tradita telefona disperata all'amante, ed è una stronza. e la stronza non è l'amante che ride di lei, badate bene. è proprio la moglie, la stronza. stronza, senza dignità, ridicola, qualcos altro? ah bhè sì, pesante, fa mille telefonate quindi è molesta, ***** avesse un pregio!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che in una calda mattina di giugno una mi ha chiamato e mi ha urlato in testa dicendo " IO CI TENGO ALLE MIE COSEEEEE!" senza dire niente a lui? " Ci tengo al mio uomo" sarebbe stato da donna innamorata e sofferente.


oddio, chissà che esperienza traumatizzante. cose dell'altro mondo, veramente.
rimarrai sempre nei nostri cuori.


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sì, ovviamente esageravo volutamente col calcio in culo.
> 
> *solo una zecca? sei gentile oggi*


dipende sempre da dove si era infilata ....


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Razionaliziamo:La moglie è una senza dignita ma va rispettata la sua sofferenza,il marito è un delinquente morale,che meriterebbe un sano calcio nel sedere,e l'amante è una meritrice!Che te ne pare?


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lei ha sbagliato a telefonarti. Ma tu sbagli a non provare la benchè minima sofferenza nel pensare a quale uragano deve esserle piombato in testa dopo che ha scoperto il tradimento di suo marito.



Lei non ha sbagliato o ha fatto bene. 
Qua si parla di non affrontare il proprio partner ma scaricare la colpa sull'amante.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fossi in te la denuncerei!! robe da matti...col caldo che faceva poi...


 
























vuoi sposarmi?


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ale ma tu sei troppo buono...



no non sono buono....ma ho capito quando mi ha chiamato che era ignobile aizzare le cose raccontare i particolari, per cosa? per umiliarlo? per denigrarlo? 

lui ha avuto la dignità di chiamarmi e chiarire

io gli ho detto perdonami sono una merda

e perdonala ti auguro di risolvere i probemi che avete.....tutto qui e lo penso ancora! anche se lei mi ha fatto molto male.........


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

l'amante che decide di avere una relazione con un uomo che dopo un sacco di  palle confessa di essere sposato è tacciabile di idiozia, e su questo concordo.
ma che le donne se la prendano o sbeffeggino la moglie è inaccettabile e ti fa capire perchè la solidarietà femminile è finita nel cesso senza possibilità di tornare su.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi sposarmi?


direi proprio di  sì....


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no non sono buono....ma ho capito quando mi ha chiamato che era ignobile aizzare le cose raccontare i particolari, per cosa? per umiliarlo? per denigrarlo?
> 
> lui ha avuto la dignità di chiamarmi e chiarire
> 
> ...


Ale ti sei giustificato con lui per averla amata?


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu che cavolo ne sai di cosa lui ha vissuto con lei prima che entrassi tu?
> è vomitevole secondo me questo modo di pensare.
> sei tu che ti sei infilata nella storia (in generale, non tu) mica lei.


Brugola ma stai scherzando vero?!? 

stiamo parlando di io e lui che stavamo ufficialmente insieme da più di un anno.....lui quando si è messo con me mi ha detto di nn essere fidanzato....
e quando l'ho scoperto ci siamo mollati...
e ogni volta era un calvario tra lascio lei mi metto con te, ....io mi tiravo sempre indietro....lo evitavo per mesi....fin quando nn l'ha lasciata per mettersi con me...Tu dimmi dove mi sono infilata io?!?

Tu dimmi, visto che era lei per prima a dirmelo, che lui stava con lei e pensava a me...cos'avrei fatto??? Ogni volta che lo vedevo tentennante e pensavo che potesse avere dei dubbi o pensare a lei mi sono sempre allontanata io!!!
E ti dirò che tutt'ora mi chiede di vederci e mi dice che se torno con lui....sarebbe disposto a mollare lei!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'amante che decide di avere una relazione con un uomo che dopo un sacco di  palle confessa di essere sposato è tacciabile di idiozia, e su questo concordo.
> ma che le donne se la prendano o sbeffeggino la moglie è inaccettabile e ti fa capire perchè la solidarietà femminile è finita nel cesso senza possibilità di tornare su.


ovvio, e stai a vedere che qualcuna dirà che si aspettava solidarietà femminile dalla moglie tradita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Angelo hai ragione. Vendetta e basta. Scusa ma con l'amore c'entra ben poco.


 
chi ha parlato di vendetta?


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ale ti sei giustificato con lui per averla amata?



no mi sono scusato per lui per avergli fatto del male

lui a me non ha fatto nulla....non ne avevo il diritto


dell'amore per lei, no ne vado fiero


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino.
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.


 bah
gesto istintivo piu che utile
io non lo farei mai a meno che non sia qualcuno che conosco personalmente
diverso il discorso se me lo ritrovassi face to face.......


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino.
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.


 
Se tu avessi sofferto per la crescita di due belle corna sulla testa non parleresti così....
Trovo il tuo di comportamento grottesco e meschino, amiche comprese.
Cornuti e mazziati....ecco la verità!
Senza un minimo di pietà.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Qua si parla di non affrontare il proprio partner ma scaricare la colpa sull'amante.


Ma fin qui ci sta anche che l'amante non sia la ******* e il marito il santo della situazione , e che la responsabilità sia del marito . Ma da qui a prendere per il chiulo la tradita ce ne passa parecchio .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> dipende sempre da dove si era infilata ....


 
sono problemi, a volte dà fastidio anche un granello di sabbia...


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

16 pagine di post in meno di un'ora. Mi sento un troll.


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono problemi, a volte dà fastidio anche un granello di sabbia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> direi proprio di sì....


nel giorno del mio errato compleanno è la notizia più bella che potessi ricevere


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> 16 pagine di post in meno di un'ora. Mi sento un troll.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> dell'amore per lei, no ne vado fiero


Quando si ama si fa sempre del bene. Sempre.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>








  Ti adoro perchè sai leggere tra le righe.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Brugola ma stai scherzando vero?!?
> 
> stiamo parlando di io e lui che stavamo ufficialmente insieme da più di un anno.....lui quando si è messo con me mi ha detto di nn essere fidanzato....
> e quando l'ho scoperto ci siamo mollati...
> ...


confu parlo in generale io.
non mi riferisco a te 
e cmq  continuo a considerare lui il peggio, non lei


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> confu parlo in generale io.
> non mi riferisco a te
> e cmq  continuo a *considerare lui il peggio*, non lei


SU QUESTO SONO D'ACCORDO ... cazzarola! sto scrivendo tutto in maiuscolo come Oscuro


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SU QUESTO SONO D'ACCORDO ... cazzarola! sto scrivendo tutto in maiuscolo come Oscuro


pentiti


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*

Il grave e che sei pure d'accordo con oscuro....oltre a scrivere come scriveva lui..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  sei una ragazzaccia.....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> confu parlo in generale io.
> non mi riferisco a te
> e cmq continuo a considerare lui il peggio, non lei


ma su questo non c'è il minimo dubbio.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pentiti


Capita, tutti possono sbagliare


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il grave e che sei pure d'accordo con oscuro....oltre a scrivere come scriveva lui.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scugnizza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















      ...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Si*

Nu poc' Scugnizza!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> 16 pagine di post in meno di un'ora. Mi sento un troll.


16 pagine d'insulti ed è tutta contenta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








adesso vediamo di trovarti la bambolina di premio


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 16 pagine d'insulti ed è tutta contenta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io come madonna le ficco la lancia nel costato


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nu poc' Scugnizza!!!


... nu poc'? ... come si vede che non mi conosci  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ancora!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Medusa*

Il record è sempre mio....!!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non sembra che si sia voluto sbeffeggiar la povera tradita....ma si è solo affermato del suo gesto privo di dignita!!!



Ecco.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*

e certo abbiam passato un anno a litigare....non mi ricordo neanche perchè...poi!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Belledejour*

Attenta a quotarmi...io non capisco una mazza....adesso ti scannano...!!


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> confu parlo in generale io.
> non mi riferisco a te
> e cmq  continuo a considerare lui il peggio, non lei


Ma quello sicuramente...

così come nn mi piacciono le amnati che sparano a zero sulle tradite....nemmeno queste devono tapparsi gli occhi e dare tutto il torto alle amanti!!!

e ve lo dico perchè mi sono trovata in tutte e 2 le situazioni!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando si ama si fa sempre del bene. Sempre.


 
anche a telefonare all'amante della moglie/marito?


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 16 pagine d'insulti ed è tutta contenta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Medu', pero' una cosa a favore di Belledejour bisogna dirla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con questo post ha allontanato , ha creato uno spaccato con certi post del ***** di oggi  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ... grazie Belle!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*

marì invece di insultarci fra di noi...insultiamo lei....


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 16 pagine d'insulti ed è tutta contenta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultimamente ci son stati diversi post che mi hanno lasciata interdetta. 
E' da giugno che scrivo, ho tirato un po' di somme.
I miei pesciolini.. hanno abboccato.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ecco.


Piccola mia ... quando si soffre (per amore in questo caso), ma si soffre veramente, la dignita' va a farsi friggere ... si diventa incoscienti delle proprie azioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io non le giustifico, ma le capisco.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a telefonare all'amante della moglie/marito?


Mai fatte telefonate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Quando si ama mica si ha tempo per fare queste cazzate...


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medu', pero' una cosa a favore di Belledejour bisogna dirla
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   è un mese che si è troppo tranquilli, io mi diverto.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> è un mese che si è troppo tranquilli, io mi diverto.


 
Chissà quanto si sarebbe divertito Chen...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente ci son stati diversi post che mi hanno lasciata interdetta.
> E' da giugno che scrivo, ho tirato un po' di somme.
> I miei pesciolini.. hanno abboccato.


gajarda!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 anvedi!!!
altri esperimenti??
comunque grazie: la prossima volta eviteremo di risponderti


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> e certo abbiam passato un anno a litigare....non mi ricordo neanche perchè...poi!!!


me ne hai dette tante che or ora non me ne ricordo piu'


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chissà quanto si sarebbe divertito Chen...

























Lo ammetto ho fatto una seduta spiritica e mi sono impossessata del suo spirito malefico.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente ci son stati diversi post che mi hanno lasciata interdetta.
> E' da giugno che scrivo, ho tirato un po' di somme.
> I miei pesciolini.. hanno abboccato.


sei proprio un' aquila ,allora


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Lo ammetto ho fatto una seduta spiritica e mi sono impossessata del suo spirito malefico.


hai solo avuto poco buongusto.
in forum di traditori e traditi forse hai scelto il modo peggiore per divertirti


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> marì invece di insultarci fra di noi...insultiamo lei....


tu cerca di cambiare copione, e' meglio


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*marì*

Cambiato te ne sei accorta?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei proprio un' *aquila *,allora


all'amo si attacca altro per far abboccare i pesci ....


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*

Bè non sei rimasta a guardare.....quando te le dicevo...!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambiato te ne sei accorta?



Sono contenta per TE.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè non sei rimasta a guardare.....quando te le dicevo...!!


Oscuro, stendiamo un velo ... un telone va  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  OK?


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai solo avuto poco buongusto.
> in forum di traditori e traditi forse hai scelto il modo peggiore per divertirti



Chissà Brugola. 

Forse mi sto divertendo. 
Forse sto facendo un esperimento. 
Forse voglio valutare la soglia di sensibilità. 
Forse voglio vedere quanto avete capito di belledejour.
Forse voglio vedere l'ipocrisia dove arriva.
Forse sono un troll.
Forse sono il giornalista di studio aperto.
Forse voglio vedere chi sa leggere tra le righe.
Forse voglio valutare quanto di vero c'era scritto nei commenti che mi dicevate.

Chissà.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*

Stendiamo un telo Oscuro....!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Chissà Brugola.
> 
> Forse mi sto divertendo.
> Forse sto facendo un esperimento.
> ...



E allora? ... cosa ne hai "dedotto" ?


Aspetto e


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Belledejour*

Ti capisci solo oscuro.....!!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Chissà Brugola.
> 
> Forse mi sto divertendo.
> Forse sto facendo un esperimento.
> ...


forse..
io mi auguro che sia la prima


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stendiamo un telo Oscuro....!!



Tipo quelli che si mettono sulla "monnezza"


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Chissà Brugola.
> 
> Forse mi sto divertendo.
> Forse sto facendo un esperimento.
> ...


forse ce ne fottiamo??


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*marì*

Non fate la differenziata a napoli?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> forse..
> io mi auguro c*he sia la prima*


intendi il "chissà brugola" vero ???

il resto mi sembrano cagate per cercare di non scivolare troppo ...


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse ce ne fottiamo??


Non mi sembra. 200 risposte 700 visite!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non fate la differenziata a napoli?


dimentichi che io sto sull'Etna


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*

Ma non sei partenopea?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Chissà Brugola.
> 
> Forse mi sto divertendo.
> Forse sto facendo un esperimento.
> ...


o forse stai sparando minchiate


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non mi sembra. 200 risposte 700 visite!



... e allora? ... io sto aspettando


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> intendi il "chissà brugola" vero ???
> 
> il resto mi sembrano *cagate per cercare di non scivolare troppo* ...


ecco perché è il mio clone


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non sei partenopea?


Fino all'osso ... anche se i miei antenati partirono da qui


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non mi sembra. 200 risposte 700 visite!


qui dimostri quanto sei misera/o e piccolo.
Cazz0 vuoi che ci freghi di chi sei tu e se era una palla o meno?
cos'hai dimostrato? che ci facciamo coinvolgere da un argomento che ci tocca tutti? ma dai!!!!!!!!!
dimmi. Che hai dimostrato??
di certo solo una cosa: se sei vera/o sei patetico se non lo sei sei solo il solito  pirla che si diverte con poco.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> intendi il "chissà brugola" vero ???
> 
> il resto mi sembrano cagate per cercare di non scivolare troppo ...


anche a me.
ma ciascuno galleggia come crede


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora? ... cosa ne hai "dedotto" ?
> 
> 
> Aspetto e


Se vuoi in privato.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qui dimostri quanto sei misera/o e piccolo.
> Cazz0 vuoi che ci freghi di chi sei tu e se era una palla o meno?
> cos'hai dimostrato? che ci facciamo coinvolgere da un argomento che ci tocca tutti? ma dai!!!!!!!!!
> dimmi. Che hai dimostrato??
> di certo solo una cosa: se sei vera/o sei patetico se non lo sei sei solo il solito  pirla che si diverte con poco.



_Bonjour finesse_


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> _Bonjour finesse_


però non hai risposto


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche a me.
> ma ciascuno galleggia come crede


Infatti.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> _Bonjour finesse_


_adieu tristesse_


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se vuoi in privato.



... mi sembra una vigliaccata verso il forum, non e' nobile/leale ... e poi ho chiuso definitivamente gli MP.


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco perché è il mio clone


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi sembra una vigliaccata verso il forum, non e' nobile/leale ... e poi ho chiuso definitivamente gli MP.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> però non hai risposto


Perchè dovrei? Per alzare un altro vespaio? 
Le mie risposte le ho avute.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se vuoi in privato.


Che noia....le modalità son sempre le stesse .
E' grazie a pirla così che non si riesce a farsi coinvolgere da nuovi utenti.


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qui dimostri quanto sei misera/o e piccolo.
> Cazz0 vuoi che ci freghi di chi sei tu e se era una palla o meno?
> cos'hai dimostrato? che ci facciamo coinvolgere da un argomento che ci tocca tutti? ma dai!!!!!!!!!
> dimmi. Che hai dimostrato??
> di certo solo una cosa: se sei vera/o sei patetico se non lo sei sei solo il solito  pirla che si diverte con poco.



allegria!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei? Per alzare un altro vespaio?
> Le mie risposte le ho avute.








  non va bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non va bene affatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sei infantile, capricciosa ed infantile, che con la tua eta' fa a caz-zo-tti


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi sembra una vigliaccata verso il forum, non e' nobile/leale ... e poi ho chiuso definitivamente gli MP.


non si possono mandare più???


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non va bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cioè infantile al quadrato!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei? Per alzare un altro vespaio?
> Le mie risposte le ho avute.


per lo stesso motivo per cui hai aperto il post.
cmq se tu sei soddisfatta delle risposte avute punto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*........*

Credo che sia entusiasta...come no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un altro pò la scannavate....tranne io....!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> non si possono mandare più???


io parlo della MIA messaggistica, ho chiuso ... come si vede che non mi hai mai contattata  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   non te ne sei manco accorto


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che sia entusiasta...come no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e moi...


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

infatti a volte si è un pò pesanti eh


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> cioè infantile al quadrato!


scemone


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> io parlo della MIA messaggistica, ho chiuso ... come si vede che non mi hai mai contattata
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in pvt mai....se ti scrivo appunto lo faccio senza problemi....non ho segreti.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Giusto*

Tranne mk e oscuro...due personcine cordiali e misurate,morigerate dolcemente affabili!!


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranne mk e oscuro...due personcine cordiali e misurate,morigerate dolcemente affabili!!



ed io?


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranne mk e oscuro...due personcine cordiali e misurate,morigerate dolcemente affabili!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> in pvt mai....se ti scrivo appunto lo faccio senza problemi....non ho segreti.



Lo stesso vale per me.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei? Per alzare un altro vespaio?
> Le mie risposte le ho avute.


finora cosa credi di avere fatto?
non dovevi studiare le reazioni?
secondo me sei finta, ribadisco. hai scritto una stronzata e ammetterlo è difficile, spesso, fare invece la parte di quella intrigante è più facile


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> finora cosa credi di avere fatto?
> non dovevi studiare le reazioni?
> secondo me sei finta, ribadisco. hai scritto una stronzata e ammetterlo è difficile, spesso, fare invece la parte di quella intrigante è più facile



nel senso di rifatta?


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranne mk e oscuro...due personcine cordiali e misurate,morigerate dolcemente affabili!!


Sai c'è modo e modo di dire le cose. 
Siamo nel 2009 ma le streghe vengono sempre messe sul rogo.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> nel senso di rifatta?


Ale che ti succede oggi? Sei in formissima


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sai c'è modo e modo di dire le cose.
> Siamo nel 2009 ma le streghe vengono sempre messe sul rogo.


perchè ti consideri strega?
chi ti ha messo al rogo?
ti si è risposto in base al proprio pensiero.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sai c'è modo e modo di dire le cose.
> Siamo nel 2009 ma le streghe vengono sempre messe sul rogo.


ecco, adesso vai a scriverlo sul diarietto e domani ci fai una relazioncina


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè ti consideri strega?
> chi ti ha messo al rogo?
> ti si è risposto in base al proprio pensiero.


n'altra bella e dannata ..marò che du bal


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ale che ti succede oggi? Sei in formissima



ma in realtà come diceva Confu qui do il peggio di me nel senso che risulto spesso pesante...


fuori sono molto più leggero 

e sono felice così...........

poi oggi ho comprato la mozzarella di bufala e sono felice!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Mhhhhh*

Vabbè allora siam in 3 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   scuro mk e alesera...personcine cordiali,misurate,affabili,posate,equilibrate,perspicaci,educate,serene!Mooo basta però!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Belladejour*

Ma si la classe non è acqua.....il diverso fa sempre paura...!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Alesera*

Mozzarella?casertana o molisana?


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> .....il diverso fa sempre paura...!!
























   esattamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si la classe non è acqua.....il diverso fa sempre paura...!!



ma sai, qui però vien sempre fuori che chi vuol fare il diverso è più banale degli altri..non si capisce perchè 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sai alla fine ..una delusione!!


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sai c'è modo e modo di dire le cose.
> *Siamo nel 2009 *ma le streghe vengono sempre messe sul rogo.


...è che sei troppo avanti ...


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mozzarella?casertana o molisana?



sono di roma....penso sia di caserta

è buona non GODO come i campani ahimè.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






comuqnue amo la cucina tipica....formaggi vini abbiamo davvero il meglio del meglio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si la classe non è acqua.....il diverso fa sempre paura...!!


 
la gente che si definisce "diversa" mi fa ridere. di norma chi si definisce tale è un'imbarazzante fiera della banalità


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ...è che sei troppo avanti ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sai c'è modo e modo di dire le cose.
> Siamo nel 2009 ma le streghe vengono sempre messe sul rogo.


 Questa vicenda l'avevi già raccontata uguale.
Nel forum si è tutti nick (alcuni sempre lo stesso...altri no) e le storie si prendono tutte per vere o ...come se.
La volta precedente forse non era stata notata o forse non avevi detto che ne avevi riso con le amiche o forse ci si era concentrati su altro.
Io non mi sogno di contattare un'amante perché mi fa schifo lei tanto quanto mi fa schifo lui.
Ma la tradita ha il diritto di fare quel che le pare e non deve renderne conto a nessuno e non è umano criticare la reazioni di chi ....viene colpito alle spalle (dal partner ...ma che non può colpire senza la lama dell'amante) e magari dice qualche parolaccia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sai, qui però vien sempre fuori che chi vuol fare il diverso è più banale degli altri..non si capisce perchè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
te l'ho già detto ieri: o parlo io, o parli tu


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la gente che si definisce "diversa" mi fa ridere. di norma chi si definisce tale è un'imbarazzante fiera della banalità



ehm...amor stiamo diventando imbarazzanti..penseranno davvero che siamo due cloni di noi stesse


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Amen


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ultimamente leggo di telefonate del tradito/a all'amante del traditore.
> Qualche mese fa ne ho ricevuta una anch'io. Io e mie amiche, alle quali raccontai la telefonata ci abbiamo riso per giorni, e ancora adesso è uno dei tanti episodi dilettevoli. Tutte concordi sull'infantilità del gesto grottesco e meschino.
> Mi spiegate l'ultilità di tutto ciò?
> Io non ci arrivo.


 A volte è l'unica via per conoscere tutta la verità. Il partner traditore continua a negare anche quando ha ammesso "tutto".


----------

